# Clinton Mouth



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey all I didn't mean to get everyone riled up with this thread just trying to share and get some info. Seems like I started something here. I didn't think Yates was a secret hole I didn't mention my other spots! Anyway everyone relax!! Fishing is a great sport to be enjoyed by all not to argue about holes. As far as keeping the fish.....I don't and would hope that the more conservation minded fisherman like myself would gently remind the weekend warrior yahoos that in order for the river to prosper that those fish should be released after maybe a quick photo and a kiss:lol: So that the river can flourish. Thanks all. Jerry


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

you didn't start anything initforfun.....this is an ongoing affair

tune in next week for more fun on the clinton


----------

